# Valentine's Day



## Philippa

Hello!
How much is Valentine's day celebrated in your country?
I'm wondering partly because I'll be in México on that day. Has it really got another, equivalent name there - Día del Amor y de la Amistad (Día de San Valentín)?
Here in Britain, it does feel like Valentine's day is rather commercial with expensive cards and the prices for flowers and restaurants going up especially!!
Do other countries have the tradition of mystery Valentine's cards?
Saludos
Guess who?!!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

En México es un día donde todos celebran, regalan dulces a otros, las parejas salen y van al cine, al teatro, a cenar a algun restaurante, etc. Todos los lugares están llenos de gente que desea celebrar.
En las escuelas un grupo de alumnos se encarga de vender y hacer llegar tarjetas, dulces, flores o globos a la persona que tú quieras 
Y sí, aquí se llama "día del amor y la amistad"
Saludos


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Philllipa, welcome to México!

You'll actually feel quite at home if you're here on that date.

Mystery valentine cards?  Never heard of it on my part of the country.

Don't know if there are any in Mexico City.  Good luck on your trip!

MG


----------



## blancalaw

Philippa said:
			
		

> Do other countries have the tradition of mystery Valentine's cards?



The only tradition of "mystery valentine's day card" that I know of is in elementary school it is customary for children to write valentine day cards for people in their class and pass them out on valentine's day. But since they write their name on it, there really isn't much of a mystery to it.

I celebrate valentine's day by going out with my husband. We buy each other flowers or chocolate. Some couples get engaged on that day too.


----------



## Laia

Hi,

Here in Catalonia only cursi (cheesy?) people celebrate St. Valentine's day. Hehe  

That's because we have our own "love" day: Sant Jordi day, April 23rd. It is traditional to give a rose and a book to a loved one (traditionally a rose to the woman and a book to the man). It's our second most important National Feast.
I recommend to everybody to have a walk st. Jordi's day (saint George) in The Ramblas, Barcelona. Soooooooooo beautiful. Lots of roses envelop the city.

Cheers,
Laia


----------



## anything

That is interesting, Laia. As you may know, San Jordi (Saint George) is also the patron saint of England (and some other places too, I think) and our national emblem is in fact the red rose (as well as being the emblem of the county of Lancashire), although I would never have made any connection (until now) between the emblem and the romantic connotations of red roses.
I agree with Philippa that Valentine's Day in the UK seems like mainly a commercial thing (no doubt heavily influenced by US culture), but on the other hand, I think you could say that about any of these kind of days, and I think that if the people sending cards, flowers, etc, do it with sincere feelings (and not just because they feel obliged to do it) then it has to be a good thing, in my opinion.


----------



## Laia

anything said:
			
		

> That is interesting, Laia. As you may know, San Jordi (Saint George) is also the patron saint of England (and some other places too, I think) and our national emblem is in fact the red rose (as well as being the emblem of the county of Lancashire), although I would never have made any connection (until now) between the emblem and the romantic connotations of red roses.


 
Well Anything, the romantic connotation comes from the legend (we call it _la llegenda de Sant Jordi i el drac_ or _la llegenda de Sant Jordi i la princesa_). The legend says that there was a town scared about a wicked dragon, who wanted to eat the people of the town. So one day, the king brought his citizens together to discuss it, and they decided to give everyday one random citizen to the dragon, and let the dragon eat this poor citizen. But when they did the raffle, arised the name of the king’s daughter: the princess. So the princess went out of the castle to meet the evil dragon. But at that moment, appeared knight Saint George with his horse, and killed the dragon. From the red blood of the dragon, appeared a rosebush, and Saint George gave the most beautiful red rose to the princess.
 
Anyway, and returning to the topic, St Valentine’s day here some couples buy each other cards or other gifts, but without any doubt, the big celebration is April 23rd.
Now I’m asking myself if Valentine’s day has also a story or legend behind. I don’t know.
 
Any correction of my English will be appreciated.


----------



## anything

Thanks, Laia, I really like the legend. =) We also have a similar one, but I can't remember anything about it except that George defeated the dragon. Anyway, I think the Catalan one sounds more poetic.

About the history of Valentines' day... well, of course we can rely on the ever-faithful Wikipedia for that.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valentines_Day

(By the way, don't worry about your English, it is excellent).


----------



## Laia

anything said:
			
		

> About the history of Valentines' day... well, of course we can rely on the ever-faithful Wikipedia for that.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valentines_Day
> 
> (By the way, don't worry about your English, it is excellent).


 
Wow...   this link provide the amazing estimation of *one billion valentine cards sent each year* (world-wide). Only exceed by Christmas!

(Thank you, and thanks to WR dictionary!! )


----------



## diegodbs

We in Madrid, contribute little or nothing to that number of cards on St.Valentine's day. It is a day with almost no importance and it is considered a bit "cheesy" as Laia said.
Best of all, we don't even have Sant Jordi,


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Laia said:
			
		

> From the red blood of the dragon, appeared a rosebush, and Saint George gave the most beautiful red rose to the princess.


 
Interesante.¿Cual es el mótivo de regalar el libro al hombre? ¿Hay uno(que se encuentra en la leyenda)? ¿Sólo celebran este día los catalanes?


----------



## Laia

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> Interesante.¿Cual es el mótivo de regalar el libro al hombre?


Pues porque resulta que cuando se decidió a escala mundial que el 23 de abril sería "El día del libro", las chicas pasaron a regalar un libro a los chicos que les regalaban la rosa.
Últimamente se regalan los libros a ambos... pero la rosa se resiste y sigue siendo mayoritariamente regalada de los chicos a las chicas.


----------



## nichec

Hello to all:
People in Taiwan celebrate it mainly because of all the commercials. The flowers and motels (hehe) get very expensive during that time. You can even get informations about this date in the news. (on TV) We actually have our own "love date" in summer with a very beautiful story behind it.
It's about a guy fell in love with a fairy.....They were not allowed to be together because of their hugh difference (one is mortal, the other immortal). Well, they fought against all odds and were finally granted to meet each other once in a year. It often rains on that day, and they say the drops are the fairy's tears of joy....

I don't know what's my opinion about this date, to tell the truth....I guess if you are really in love, it doesn't matter what date is it...


----------



## Californian

Does anyone know how popular Valentine Day (Día de San Valentín) is in South American countries like Colombia, Brazil, and Peru?  Is 14 February recognized by lovers there, and if so, does someone know how they typically celebrate this day?  Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Luis Alvarez

Yes, the celebration is becoming more widespread with the passing of time.
As in the U.S., cards are sent, especially when there is a sentimental or romantic relationship among youngsters, not among male friends.


----------



## Bridgita

Luis Alvarez said:


> Yes, the celebration is becoming more widespread with the passing of time.
> As in the U.S., cards are sent, especially when there is a sentimental or romantic relationship among youngsters, not among male friends.[/quote]
> 
> Not in the US either . . . only couples.


----------



## Jazzhill

Hey everyone, sorry about this (it may seem like a stupid question) but I can't seem to find anywhere on the net whether Valentine's Day is celebrated in Italy, and to what extent???

Is the italian culture in this area exactly the same as western, ie. people send cards to the ones they love on this day, etc, etc... or is it not really recognised?

I just ask this because I have an Italian girlfriend but for some strange reason it struck me that I don't know whether I need to get her anything for Valentine's or not...

Please help, thanks!


----------



## Jeedade

Yes it is celebrated in Italy as well (giorno di san Valentino), in pretty much the same way as in the Anglo-Saxon culture I think (in fact, I always thought of Italy as western, but this might be a matter of definition). Some may see it as a commercial invention, but it might be better to err on the cautious side with your girlfriend and send her a card/flowers/chocolates anyway! I am not sure if there are any other particular Italian things people do on this day, maybe the Italians on this forum can help you out here


----------



## Philippa

Jazzhill said:


> Hey everyone, sorry about this (it may seem like a stupid question) but I can't seem to find anywhere on the net whether Valentine's Day is celebrated in Italy, and to what extent???
> Is the italian culture in this area exactly the same as western, ie. people send cards to the ones they love on this day, etc, etc... or is it not really recognised?
> I just ask this because I have an Italian girlfriend but for some strange reason it struck me that I don't know whether I need to get her anything for Valentine's or not...
> Please help, thanks!


Hello Jazzhill and welcome to the forums!
You shouldn't really ask research questions that you could find out by googling (do have a read of the rules and the culture forum's guidelines).
Valentine's day does feature in the Italian calendar here: s. Valentino
Also, I found a previous thread (I'm shocked to see it's mine!!) on the subject and you could add to that and request information from Italy (I don't think any italian foreros posted on it then): Valentine's day
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## TimeHP

San Valentino in Italy?
Mm...a lot of chocolate boxes, a lot of perfumes, lots and lots of flowers
and many couples dining out in nice restaurants in the evening.
What else? Red hearts in shop windows, nice cards...  
But we have also the day of singles: San Faustino, February, the 15th. 

Ciao


----------



## Jazzhill

> San Valentino in Italy?
> Mm...a lot of chocolate boxes, a lot of perfumes, lots and lots of flowers
> and many couples dining out in nice restaurants in the evening.
> What else? Red hearts in shop windows, nice cards...
> But we have also the day of singles: San Faustino, February, the 15th.
> 
> Ciao


 
Aha thanks TimeHP, it sounds exactly the same as it is in Western Culture!! 
Just for the record, I did try googling this and searching the forums but on the forums there was never anyone saying the way they celebrate (whether it is the same) or to a lesser scale, like someone said about Madrid... and googling it only ever got me mixed answers: eg, on Earth Calender.com, it listed the countries that celebrated this day, and Italy wasn't one of them!!

I guess I'll have to be getting something for her after all... thats really a pity!! (sending packages these days is incredibly expensive)


Jazzhill

PS. TimeHP, what happens on the day of singles???


----------



## TimeHP

> PS. TimeHP, what happens on the day of singles???


 
Good question! I don't thing that a lot of singles really celebrate it. They are so happy that Valentine's Day has ended...
Last year some friends of mine went out together eating a pizza in a pizzeria. 



> I guess I'll have to be getting something for her after all... thats really a pity!! (sending packages these days is incredibly expensive)


 
Send a nice sms to her. She'll be happy. And you can give her your gift next time you see her.

I forgot to say that in Genoa (the most important town of my region) there is a party on the ice ring on Valentine's Day. 

Ciao


----------



## xarruc

Here's a thought about Valetines Day.


If you buy your special someone a rose (or whatever) on any day other than Valetines Day you would be considered romantic and wonderful and ...

If you don't buy them anything on Valetines Day then your a miser bastard  and you don't love me....how could you......you pig....etc.


So we spend twice what it would cost any other day of the year and get nothing back. Where's the logic in that!


Talking of Sant Jordi / Santo Jorge / Saint George. Aragon also has the mighty Dragonslayer as ther saint and also do the roses and books, although perhaps not so much as the Catalans. I mentioned this to one of my elderly relatives and she said that many years gone by it was also traditional to do the book/rose thing on St Georges Day in the UK.


----------



## Etcetera

The holiday is quite popular in Russia.
I remember pupils (mostly girls) sending cards to each other on St. Valentine's Day. Some of my friends usually send cards not only to their sweethearts, but to other friends as well. I think it's a nice opporunity to express your fondness and gratitude to someone.
But it seems that only young people are celebrating St. Valentine's Day here. Older people tend to see it as just another "loan holiday" from the West.


----------



## Kajjo

Valentine's day has no tradition in Germany. There is some commercialisation in the recent years (flowers and sweets advertised) as part of the typical transfer of American customs -- but mostly it is ignored as far as I know. 

Kajjo


----------



## mirx

Philippa said:


> Hello!
> How much is Valentine's day celebrated in your country?
> I'm wondering partly because I'll be in México on that day. Has it really got another, equivalent name there - Día del Amor y de la Amistad (Día de San Valentín)?
> Here in Britain, it does feel like Valentine's day is rather commercial with expensive cards and the prices for flowers and restaurants going up especially!!
> Do other countries have the tradition of mystery Valentine's cards?
> Saludos
> Guess who?!!


 

Hi Philippa.

I wish you a nice stay in México.

We do celebrate Valentine´s day Big time, things do get much more expensive, restaurants, clubs, pubs, cinemas, and everuthing else is crowded. In México we celebrate, as you well quoted,  "El día Del Amor y La Amistad", it means that friends will celebrate with other friends, you don´t need to have a romance partner do have a good time, I actually presumme that is far more common to spot singles than counples on that day.

People in offices may buy a cake and share it with the crew.
In school children are meant to make a card with colors and a short phrase and give it to a friend.
As you get older, it is customary to send a "secret admirer" card this usually happenes during the junior high and high school years, it is pittied if you do not receive any card, because more than anyting this is all about popularity.
When this gets foolish, is very well appreacited to give out candy to your classmates, even if you have never spoken to them during the whole year (some have dared to call this hypocresy). And to chip in for a cake and snacks, an hour-class is cut out so students can have this "convivence". After that everyone will go with their respective groups of friends and orginize different activities, barbecues, pic nicks, trips, etc, all of this accompanied by alcohol. In the night people will usually go to a club with their friends.

The week(s) before Valentine´s girls spend one of the most desperating weeks of the year, just thinking of what they will give their boyfriends, while boyfriends will normally remember only on the same Valentine´s day.

Even though, the day is highly comercialized I do believe that we still keep its intended purpose. (except for people in offices and school mates)

*Couples will usually integrate with their friends and their activities rather than being by themselves.*


----------



## Cadadia

Some Spaniards here?

Cause I'd like them to give me some opinions about the Valentine's day.
Especially in Castilla, what do Spanish people think about that day?
I thought about sending to my girlfriend (from Castilla) a Valentine's postcard but looking at some messages here, I'm not sure now...

Could you explain to me, what do the Valentine's day represent for Spanish young people?


In France, more or less, it is like in the UK.


----------



## lakary

We don't celebrate Valentine's Day in Argentina, well at least not the same way people do it in USA, for example.
I think it is more like... "a special day" but not extremely special. you know what I mean?


----------



## Etcetera

lakary said:


> I think it is more like... "a special day" but not extremely special. you know what I mean?


A nice occasion to give your sweetheart some present, which could be given to them any other day as well?


----------



## zdf316

nichec said:


> Hello to all:
> People in Taiwan celebrate it mainly because of all the commercials. The flowers and motels (hehe) get very expensive during that time. You can even get informations about this date in the news. (on TV) We actually have our own "love date" in summer with a very beautiful story behind it.
> It's about a guy fell in love with a fairy.....They were not allowed to be together because of their hugh difference (one is mortal, the other immortal). Well, they fought against all odds and were finally granted to meet each other once in a year. It often rains on that day, and they say the drops are the fairy's tears of joy....
> 
> I don't know what's my opinion about this date, to tell the truth....I guess if you are really in love, it doesn't matter what date is it...


 
yes,i come from Shanghai China.Every 7.7 we celebrate the "love date" .
I also been to the city where the man married with the fairy lives in the legend .people said you can see a man and a woman also a small rabbit 's shadow from the moon. more interesting , you can heard they whisper under the grape bine。


----------



## chics

Jhorer Brishti said:


> ¿Cual es el mótivo de regalar el libro al hombre? ¿Hay uno(que se encuentra en la leyenda)?


 
Ya desde la edad media existía en la Cataluña de entonces una especie de olimpiadas literarias llamadas Joc Florals (o juegos florales). Se instauraron en Touluse (Tolosa francesa) y los premios eran un tipo de flor para cada categoria literaria.

Este certamen se realiza el día de San Jordi y aún ahora en la mayoría de escuelas todos los niños de todas las edades participan en concursos de redacciones y poesías. El premio típico al ganador era un cuento o libro y una rosa.

A los libreros se les ocurrió que estaría muy bien poder instaurar algo que aumentara las ventas y pensaron, ya que ya está hecho el vínculo de Sant Jordi con la literatura, que las mujeres podrían regalar libros (en vez de rosas o nada) a sus enamorados.

La excusa es que el 23 de abril coincide con el día de la muerte de Cervantes y Shakespeare. Además este día, en Cataluña, los libros pueden tener un descuento del 5-10%, cosa que no está permitida el resto del año. ¡Es el día de las rebajas!

Saludos.


----------



## martinka! :)

in Italy: yes, we celebrate it! We go out for dinner (and the man pays) or we go to the cinema. Very romantic is a trip to Verona that day: one can go to the house of Juliet and write the name of the two lovers on the wall, somewhere there.. 
Clearle there are also the same criticism toward this traction as in Spain. For example, look at this sentence which you could see written on the walls of the city: "San Valentino, il giorno di ogni cretino che crede di essere innamorato e poi ci rimane fregato". It belongs to the normal italian immaginary too.
Quite interesting is that many single people go out on that day too, but in groups. For example they go to eat pizza, not to stay alone at home, or as a sort of "revendication" ..sort of: "we also go out!! YES, let's do the antiValentine's day!" 
So..if someone of you has got an italian girlfriend, I suggest to give her a book as a present, maybe love poems in your own language with an italian translation. That makes the whole thing more intellectual, ihih. And promise her you will go out for dinner as soon as possibile (if you have a distance relationship!)..'cause..you should never ever forget HOW IMPORTANT ist food culture for italians!!!
And no flowers, or just one rose only. Flowers (this little yellow one,mimosa) are rather a typical present for the 8th of march, il giorno della donna: also very important in Italy! There girls go out alone in girl groups only, but you can/have to partecipate by giving her the mimosa as soon as you see her in the morning. (I remember at school it was so cool: every guy had a mimosa for me, and when I went home, I was full of these flowers!!!)
Cool.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Philippa said:


> Hello!
> How much is Valentine's day celebrated in your country?
> I'm wondering partly because I'll be in México on that day. Has it really got another, equivalent name there - Día del Amor y de la Amistad (Día de San Valentín)?
> Here in Britain, it does feel like Valentine's day is rather commercial with expensive cards and the prices for flowers and restaurants going up especially!!
> Do other countries have the tradition of mystery Valentine's cards?
> Saludos
> Guess who?!!


Here in Turkey, Valentine's Day is locally known as _Sevgililer Günü, _Lovers Day. We have got the same traditions here as well, but I haven't heard of mystery cards before. It is pretty much commercialized and everything about the day is getting more and more based on materialism.

Most older people celebrate it too, while some people think, just like in Etcetera's country, a total rubbish from the West.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Chazzwozzer said:


> Most older people celebrate it too, while some people think, just like in Etcetera's country, a total rubbish from the West.


Include sweetie's country, too!  Although, people are celebrating it more and more every year, and they call it "El Día del Amor y la Amistad".

It started as a fad some 10 years ago, or so. You know, my people loves to imitate foreign trends/customs/celebrations/whatever-sounds-cool. Look at Halloween, for example...  Maybe Thanksgiving and Fourth of July are next...

Anyway, back to chocolates, perfumes and flowers (always appreciated, of course), restaurants are crowded that night, as well as pubs, night clubs, bars, dancing halls, discotheques... hotels...  

And, people smell really nice! I think that's the only day on which I actually enjoy commuting to work, using our crowded-to-collapse-point subway...


----------



## Cadadia

For the Spanish opinion side, a quotation of my Spanish (Castillan) girlfriend :

Respecto al dia de San Valentin, es bonito dedicar un dia a celebrar el amor, aunque el amor deberia estar presente siempre.


----------



## Prinsesse

Kajjo said:


> Valentine's day has no tradition in Germany. There is some commercialisation in the recent years (flowers and sweets advertised) as part of the typical transfer of American customs -- but mostly it is ignored as far as I know.
> 
> Kajjo



The exact same thing in Denmark - it's a sweet tradition but not really our tradition so it doesn't really feel right.


----------



## Lugubert

Prinsesse said:


> kajjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentine's day has no tradition in Germany. There is some commercialisation in the recent years (flowers and sweets advertised) as part of the typical transfer of American customs -- but mostly it is ignored as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> The exact same thing in Denmark - it's a sweet tradition but not really our tradition so it doesn't really feel right.
Click to expand...

And Sweden. A USAian thing celebrating a Catholic saint seems to me to be out of place here.

We see a few pumpkins at Halloween. A USAian thing having been imported from Ireland seems to me to be out of place here.



			
				xarruc said:
			
		

> If you buy your special someone a rose (or whatever) on any day other than Valetines Day you would be considered romantic and wonderful and ...
> 
> If you don't buy them anything on Valetines Day then your a miser bastard and you don't love me....how could you......you pig....etc.
> 
> 
> So we spend twice what it would cost any other day of the year and get nothing back. Where's the logic in that!


Increasingly, I give presents to relatives out of season instead of on birthdays and at Xmas.


----------



## JustBlaze

So, Valentine's Day is celebrated in Peru on February 14th as well? 

Because from my understanding (Wikipedia =P), Brazil's equivalent of Valentine's Day (_Dia dos Namorados_) is celebrated on June 12th, and Columbia's equivalent (_Día del amor y la amistad_) on the third Friday and Saturday in September..


?


----------



## aguacate

Bridgita said:


> Luis Alvarez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the celebration is becoming more widespread with the passing of time.
> As in the U.S., cards are sent, especially when there is a sentimental or romantic relationship among youngsters, not among male friends.[/quote]
> 
> Not in the US either . . . only couples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're in elementary school.
> 
> Valentines day was sweet then.  It was like a mini-haloween.
Click to expand...


----------



## nanel

Cadadia said:


> Some Spaniards here?
> 
> Cause I'd like them to give me some opinions about the Valentine's day.
> Especially in Castilla, what do Spanish people think about that day?
> I thought about sending to my girlfriend (from Castilla) a Valentine's postcard but looking at some messages here, I'm not sure now...
> 
> Could you explain to me, what do the Valentine's day represent for Spanish young people?


 I can only tell you my point of view, and hope it helps. It's mostly about couples, but IMO you can definitely send a message to your friend, I did to some of mine, but probably because a co-worker of mine used to bring heart-shaped chocolates every Valentine's day, and she was from the UK. Even if sending something to a friend isn't very traditional here, I know I'd love receiving something friendship-like from a friend of mine 

For me St. Valentine's day is a excuse to do something special with my husband and have fun doing something different. Also to tell my friends I love them.


----------



## sokol

Prinsesse said:


> The exact same thing in Denmark - it's a sweet tradition but not really our tradition so it doesn't really feel right.



The same goes for *Austria:* Valentine's Day has no real tradition here and you don't really notice it even though commercialisation of this day has started in recent years - with little, though *some *success, so far.


----------



## ernest_

sokol said:


> The same goes for *Austria:* Valentine's Day has no real tradition here and you don't really notice it even though commercialisation of this day has started in recent years - with little, though *some *success, so far.



Same here. It's such a sadness that people give in to these bastardised versions of our own traditions. I knew something was wrong when my father came with a box of cookies to celebrate that St Valentine lovers' day.  But lovers' day has always been the 23th of April, St George, here. A much nicer celebration, with books and flowers all round. All very intellectual. The same happens with Halloween. Here, we used to celebrate the Chestnut Day, on October the 31th. But now Halloween has taken over, and you can see the bairns dressed up like monsters and witches because that's what they see on the telly. It makes me sick.


----------



## Nanon

On February 14, I was in Egypt and one of my co-workers gave me some red roses, not because he wanted to declare his love to me (however who knows? ) but because I was travelling away from home and he thought it would be nice if I could also celebrate this special occasion. BTW he also bought some flowers for the ladies at his office.

I do not celebrate Valentine's day myself, I think it sounds like an artificial, commercial celebration... "Quererse no tiene horario ni fecha en el calendario cuando las ganas se juntan"... 
Though I enjoy nice occasions, kisses and red roses, even on February 14  IMHO lovers' day, or much better: a day for *love*, should be every day of one's life.

On a more official note, I read that some Muslim countries wanted to ban Valentine day's celebrations (one of the links here)


----------



## avok

We celebrate St. Valentine's day here in Turkey and its official name is "Sevgililer Günü" which means "Lovers' / Sweethearts' day". It is not about friendship (amistad) as in some South American countries but just love.

I was a bit surprised that in some European countries, this festival is seen as American.


----------



## ELearner

Hi everyone, I am a newbie here.
I'm from Macedonia and we don't celebrate the Valentine's Day.
On 14th of February we celebrate another holiday, St. Trifun - the patron of wine growers.
But, it seems like the young population over here likes the holiday and celebrates it  
I pretty much agree with what Nanon stated in her post...Love should be present in everyday of our lives, not only on that particular day.
I see this holiday as a REASON to buy flowers and declare love, which is nice thing to do AT LEAST once in a year.


----------



## vivita28

In Colombia, we celebrate 'el día de amor y amistad' (love and friendship). And the celebration is in september I don't know why.
But for my country, it's very important teh San Valentin's day because we export a lot of flowers ,specially roses, to the USA and other countries.


----------



## bb008

Hola

En Venezuela se celebra el 14 de febrero el día de la amistad y el amor.

Saludos.-


----------



## sureño

Valine’s day has not real tradition in Argentina either. Although the commercialisation of this day has started in recent years and it seems that some young people are celebrating this day too.
However, most adult people tend to see it as just a foreign tradition.


----------



## CARORAGI

Hello, here Valentine's day is celebrated recently,(since about 10 years ago) I could say that it is *very* commercial and I think it has been introduced in our country by traders who have seen an opportunity to enlarge their business. Thanks God, we are free to accept other cultures and enjoy this special day (or not)

Caro


----------



## prowlerxpla

In Italy we celebrate the sanvalentino day, gift between lovers like soft red puff-hearts and chocolate candy (usually baci perugina) and all the red things heart-shaped are welcomed, the night hanging out with own lover and among friends is as much usual.
One thing is that the day after is sanfaustino the saint of singles, so who hasn't lover can fest after midnight


----------

